# History Speichern



## Kangar00 (8. Mrz 2005)

Hi 

Allso ich erkläre mal was ich hinbekommen möchte :

Sagen wir mal ein User ist auf MSN.de
und gibt in die Adresszeile  www.meinehompage.de [ENTER] ein,  
dann würde ich es gerne so haben das Unten auf meiner hompage steht :  "Sie waren auf msn.de"
allso sowas wie ne history Angabe.

1: .Frage : Gehts das ??
2: Wenn ja wie ?? (mit php gehts net ) 


mfg kangar00


----------



## SebiB90 (8. Mrz 2005)

was hat das mit java zu tun? java!=javascript

mit php geht das, ich glaub mit der variable $_SERVER['HTTP_REFFERER'] bekommt man raus von welcher seite der user kommt. könnte sein das die variable nicht ganz richtig geschreiben ist aber so ähnlich

_edit:
die variable heißt $_SERVER["HTTP_REFERER"] _


----------



## Roar (8. Mrz 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099 *vershcoben*


----------



## Kangar00 (8. Mrz 2005)

Allso    ich hab in einen PHp forum gefragt und ich kenne mich auch nen bissel mit php aus und die meisten haben gesagt der befehl könnte gehen wenn nicht versuch es mit JAVA !!!!


----------



## SebiB90 (8. Mrz 2005)

Kangar00 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allso    ich hab in einen PHp forum gefragt und ich kenne mich auch nen bissel mit php aus und die meisten haben gesagt der befehl könnte gehen wenn nicht versuch es mit JAVA !!!!


machs doch einfach mit der variable schneid die teile weg die du nicht brauchst und fertig

php leute haben keine ahnung von java wenns sie´s nicht können.(naja früher dachte ich auch ich könnte mit javascript applets schreiben, als ich mir ein buch zu javascript gekauft habe wurde mir direkt auf der 1.seite beigebracht das ich falsch liege  )


----------



## Kangar00 (8. Mrz 2005)

Allso es geht ja nun nur teilweise mit  $_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER'] das ist sehr sehr sehr unzufalläsig ....

und nun ja ich kenn mich net mit java aus, dass wissen aber glaube ich hier alle nachdem was ich oben gescrhieben hab  aber ich seh öfters im i-net nen zurück button mit java kann man sowas nicht umbauen das er mir zeigt wo man zuletzt war ???


----------



## DP (8. Mrz 2005)

du kannst ja eine userabfrage machen, wo man eingeben *muss* wo man war...


----------



## Sky (9. Mrz 2005)

Also, wenn's nicht PHP sein muss sondern auch mit JavaScript gehen darf, so guckst Du hier.


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Mrz 2005)

entweder am Server, das geht aber nur, wenn der Referer Header mitgeschickt wurde (hängt vom Browser ab)

am client (mit javascript) gehts nicht, weil der Zugriff auf die History verboten ist (einzig erlaubt: history.back() - aber die URL kannst du nicht "auslesen"


----------



## Kangar00 (9. Mrz 2005)

Allso das kannte ich noch net obwohl ich da geguckt habe ....

Also danke für die Mühe, aber es ist das gleiche wie in php. Weil leider arbeitet es mit der gleichen Funktion und die ist wie gesagt sehr unzufallässig....


´Du meintest doch das  ???



> <html><head><title>Test</title>
> </head><body>
> <script type="text/javascript">
> <!--
> ...


----------



## Sky (9. Mrz 2005)

Kangar00 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allso das kannte ich noch net obwohl ich da geguckt habe ....
> 
> Also danke für die Mühe, aber es ist das gleiche wie in php. Weil leider arbeitet es mit der gleichen Funktion und die ist wie gesagt sehr unzufallässig....
> 
> ...



Ja, das meinte ich. Ich gebe zu, dass ich es nicht getestet habe und selbst damit noch nicht damit gearbeitet habe...


----------



## Student (9. Mrz 2005)

Kangar00 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ch hab in einen PHp forum gefragt und ich kenne mich auch nen bissel mit php aus und die meisten haben gesagt der befehl könnte gehen wenn nicht versuch es mit JAVA !!!!


Jou, wasn das bitte für ein Forum? 
Die haben ja generell nichts im Kopf, wenn sie Dir eine solche Information geben.

Harte Worte, aber Java hat da ja mal gerade "nullkommagarnix" mit zu tun.

Zur Arbeit mit der Variable $_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER'] schaust Du mal hier rein:
:arrow: http://php-faq.de/q/q-http-referer.html
:arrow: http://php-faq.de/q/q-http-referer-nutzen.html

Du sagst, dass Du diese Variable nicht nutzen kannst / willst, weil sie unzuverlässig ist. Gleichzeitig suchst Du aber eine auf JavaScript basierende Lösung. Das ist der absolute Widerspruch in sich.

Ich kann Dir nämlich leider nicht mit JS dienen. Nur mal so am Rande.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## Gaiser (5. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

@Student: wasn das fürn Student, fordert
zum Spenden auf. Jaja, auf sein eigenes Konto.

Finde sowas ziemlich dreist, genau wie die Schleichwerbung
mit diversen Internet-Links. Klar ist die Überwachung solcher
Leute schwer, dennoch sollten sie vom Forum ausgeschlossen
werden.

Gruß
M.Gaiser


----------



## The_S (5. Apr 2005)

Gaiser hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> @Student: wasn das fürn Student, fordert
> zum Spenden auf. Jaja, auf sein eigenes Konto.
> ...



Gehts noch? Das stammt aus der Zeit der Flutkatastrophe!


----------



## Gaiser (5. Apr 2005)

war ein bissle voreilig, sorry.

Hab mir die Links garnicht angeschaut,
sind zwar trotzdem nervig, aber ok.

Gruß
M.Gaiser


----------

